# Please keep us in your thoughts



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi
My dad was in a car accident and is now in the hospital having surgery for a tear in his aeorta and numerous fractures.
Thanks, it is so nice to have you all
M.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that is terrible...  I am so sorry...prayers and thoughts are sent your way...may God Bless and protect.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh my! I am so very sorry! Prayers being said for you and your father. ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: ray:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That is not good.

Was anyone else involved? I will be praying he is okay and that he recovers quickly.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

ray: :grouphug: ray:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you all so much. :hug: :hug: 
jesse we don't know. We haven't been able to see anyone. 
M.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good thoughts here!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: Prayers and good thoughts for a quick and easy recovery and peace and comfort for you, your dad, and your family.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my! Another tragic accident on the forum! I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, and will send prayers for a swift, easy, and complete recovery...

ray: :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no! Prayers for your dad. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you all so much. :hug: :hug:


 :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll keep you and your dad in my prayers.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you all so much. 
It has been so nice knowing that others were thinking of him. 
To be honest it is a miracle he survived. Apparently the heart thing is usually fatal. It is unusual that a patient makes it to the hospital alive. He also has pretty serious damage from the hip down all along the right leg. All the doctors have been great and he is in wonderful hands.
Thank you again for the invaluable support :hug: :hug: :hug: 
M.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome...sounds like God was watching out for him in the first place... :hug: ray:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

:hug: and ray:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that your Dad is doing better, I know what torn aorta's mean--you are right about what they normally mean. 

I will keep praying for you and your Dad and your family. This must be so hard on everyone. 

:hug:


----------

